# She finally had them



## FlyingRFarm (Sep 26, 2016)

My smaller alpine finally kidded. She's been huge for awhile now and I had no due date for her. She delivered her twins in between my hour check with no symptoms other than wanting to stay in the shed which is what she's been doing for the last week. Two bucks  now the big question. Who's their daddy? Hubs thinks it's the red boer in the last picture but I only ever saw the Nubian/alpine mix mount her. Opinions ?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I say the Boer the ears are a dead giveaway


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Looks like the Boer got her.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Boers don't have frosted ears so I say the Nubian/Alpine


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I wonder if the Boer sired the floppy-eared kid and the Nubian//Alpine sired the other one. They are the same color though, so that's pretty improbable.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Actually Boers can have spotted ears I've seen it my neighbor raises Boers and one of his does has spotted ears. She is a Kiko/Boer cross but I've not seen Kikos with spotted ears. With the ears being so long it has to be the Boer and look at their color!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Does the mother have any Mini in her?

The color looks Nubian brown not Boer red.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## FlyingRFarm (Sep 26, 2016)

Mom is a mini alpine but a large mini alpine. If that makes sense. No idea on her parent's coloring
Father choices are 100% red boar buck his parents traditional color and red coloring if I remember correctly.
Father choice number two is 50% Nubian and 50% Alpine. I have no idea what color his parents were though. He's tri colored with brown on him.


----------



## FlyingRFarm (Sep 26, 2016)

Babies seem to look more brown than red to me but their faces and ears look boer like but they could have the ears from the small nubian percentage? Maybe? I wish we'd had them separated but she was our first in heat and first pregnant thus the reason we had no due date or clue.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay so the frosting on the one baby could be the mini showing so maybe the Boer is the sire.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

When Petunia surprised us with perfectly healthy babies 3 weeks early we knew Tommy was the culprit. He was our only LaMancha and the babies had no ears!hlala:
So I am gonna go with the ears and say the Boer. 
No matter, they are gorgeous.


----------

